# Toronto: New Campaign Beginning On January



## Toronto_DM (Dec 1, 2006)

I am planning to begin a new Diamond Throne campaign on January.
Our groop is looking for additional 2~3 players to play bi-weekly.
The location is flexible, depends on the player's preferences.

This campaign is based on Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed book - a variant of the regular D&D 3.5, with some interesting races and classes. It's very easy to learn if you know D&D 3.0 or 3.5.

I have the book as a PDF, so its easy to share.

One of the refreshing ideas in this world is that it is actually not ruled by humans. The world is ruled by the Giants, even though the majority are human.

The history of the world in 3 sentences:
Some evil demon dragons enslaved humanity for a millenium.
Giants came from another continent and started to fight the demons.
Giants founded the Diamond Throne. Althogh seen as liberators at first, not eveybody likes their rule nowadays.

Players have the oppurtunity to uncover old secrets and mysteries, get involved in political intrigues, and maybe even save the world.

If you are interested in more details, drop me a line.
The first session will probably be in January.
Please specify : your preferred day and time, your preferred location, preffered group size.


----------



## Imagicka (Dec 2, 2006)

Greetings...

I am interested. 

Right now, I'm short on time... but you are more than welcome to contact me:

Imagicka {at} Hotmail {dot} ... heck, you know the rest.

We'll chat.


----------



## silverfox_23 (Dec 3, 2006)

*"*

I personally like your campaign idea’s and I am working on something somewhat similar campaign myself and I wood be interested in exchange gaming idea’s. I like you find it hard to find people in my area Barrie Ont” to  find the time to play so I am going to do my campaign more or less like a tex base game with two dm’s and use win messenger plus and the dice plug in that way all you need is  your recourses ever on your pc or beside you to play. but with myself I find it hard to spell as I have a learning disability but somehow that did not hold me back from getting my g 12   um drop me a line at the vary least I can help with the campaign mine is a eberron campaign I am still righting  the story line two. So ther is less stress come  game day  < in 2 week’s garry.j.macmillan at hotmal


----------



## Imagicka (Dec 15, 2006)

Greetings...



			
				silverfox_23 said:
			
		

> I like you find it hard to find people in my area Barrie Ont” to  find the time to play



Actually, I have a friend of a friend who knows a lot of people up there in Barrie who game.  Thunderbird Comics was how they all met.  I don't know if it's still around though.   But do check through the comic shops.


----------

